# cable assemblies



## rocknrollelena

Ciao a tutti!

Ho un testo dove un personaggio racconta di aver lavorato in passato in un'azienda che vendeva  *"custom high-frequency cable assemblies*".  Io ho capito che si tratta di cavi per trasmettere suoni, credo, ma non saprei come chiamarli, mi sono inventata "*cablaggi ad alta frequenza fatti su misura*" ma sinceramente non so di cosa sto parlando. Qualcuno per caso se ne intende e sa come si chiamano?

Grazie
Elena


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao Elena!*

Suggerisco "cablaggi personalizzati di cavi per alta frequenza".

Per l'espressione "goldplated terminators" dovresti aprire un nuovo thread.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## rocknrollelena

Grazie



Benzene said:


> _Per l'espressione "goldplated terminators" dovresti aprire un nuovo thread.
> _



Ho seguito il tuo consiglio, onde non incorrere in "cazziatoni"!


----------



## Mary49

Sono "cavi assemblati per alta frequenza".


----------



## MR1492

I note in the original it is "*custom* high-frequency cable assemblies." In that case, I would have to go with Benzene's suggestion of "cablaggi personalizzati di cavi per alta frequenza".

Phil


----------



## Mary49

I'm sorry, but "cable assembly" corresponds to "cavo assemblato"; "cablaggi di cavi" doesn't make much sense in my opinion.





This is a "cable assembly".





This is a "cavo assemblato".

what is a cable assembly, hdmi cable, usb, ethernet, coaxial, ribbon  - Future Electronics    "A cable assembly is a group of cables or wires that are arranged into a single unit".

In Italy, if I want to buy a "cable assembly", I don't ask for a "cablaggio di cavi", but for a "cavo assemblato".


----------



## rocknrollelena

Grazie!

Sì, direi che scriverò "*cavi assemblati personalizzati ad alta frequenza*"


----------



## A User

_Assembly_: Molto semplicemente per dire che i cavi sono muniti di spine (maschio o femmina) da inserire in prese compatibili, che le spine sono chiamate connettori, e che le parti metalliche dei connettori che vengono a contatto con la presa (chiamata porta) sono rivestite (placcate) in oro.


----------



## MR1492

Mary,

I will take your word on the Italian words. I think Benzene was correct in his inclusion of “personalizzati” to reflect the custom aspect of the original. 

Phil


----------



## A User

"_Personalizzati_" è una specifica importante.
_Personalizzati_ si riferisce alla lunghezza. Direi "_su misura_". Ovviamente chi offre questo servizio, può collegare connettori di qualunque tipo.
_"I want cable assemblies at a special length. How do I request custom length cables?"_


----------



## MR1492

A User said:


> "_Personalizzati_" è una specifica importante.
> _Personalizzati_ si riferisce alla lunghezza. Direi "_su misura_". Ovviamente chi offre questo servizio, può collegare connettori di qualunque tipo.
> _"I want cable assemblies at a special length. How do I request custom length cables?"_



I'm not sure but I don't think all of that is in the original post!


----------



## A User

_"If you can't find what you are looking for from XXX’s line of preconfigured standard cable assemblies, we offer custom cable assemblies using standard RF cable and RF connectors. Common reasons for creating custom cable assemblies include non-standard lengths, special labeling, testing, or packaging requirements. Custom assemblies can be built with any connector on any cable to any length."_

_ N.B. *RF* indica generalmente un segnale elettrico o un'onda elettromagnetica ad alta frequenza che si propaga in un cavo coassiale._


----------



## Mary49

Non credo proprio che "personalizzati" si riferisca solo alla lunghezza;  ad esempio: "Crea il tuo cavo o adattatore personalizzato per te. Se non lo abbiamo in magazzino, lo creiamo noi per te!
Non solo modifichiamo i cavi e gli adattori esistenti ma li creiamo anche da zero su tue specifiche! UTP, fibra ottica, RS-232, coassiale, A/V, tu ci dici di cosa hai bisogno e noi trasformeremo le tue idee in realtà".


----------



## A User

Ho l'impressione che questi da te citati, a differenza di quelli da me citati, non abbiano un magazzino degno di questo nome, cioè non sono forniti di cavi di misure standard e con ogni tipo di interfaccia. Se qualcuno ha bisogno di misure standard probabilmente va dall'amazzone.


----------



## allegroepitaffio

Ciao,
io lavoro nel campo dei cavi e dei connettori, i prodotti mostrati da Mary49 nel post #6 potremmo averli prodotti noi, tecnicamente, specie il primo, e nel campo li chiamiamo semplicemente cablaggi. E' la soluzione più comoda e tutti la capiscono. 
Si usano, anche se raramente, forme come "cavo connettorizzato", "cavo cablato"... Ma cablaggio è più veloce anche se, in realtà, è un termine generico che parte dal cavo singolo completato da un capicorda da 0.005 €, fino a cavi di alimentazione molto costosi, o assemblaggi di vari cavi multipolari e singoli che completano una parte di una macchina, apparecchiatura ecc.
Normalmente, ma su questo mi limito al mio campo specificamente, "personalizzato" non fa riferimento alla lunghezza ma ad altri dettagli tecnici.


----------



## Benzene

allegroepitaffio said:


> Ciao,
> io lavoro nel campo dei cavi e dei connettori, i prodotti mostrati da Mary49 nel post #6 potremmo averli prodotti noi, tecnicamente, specie il primo, e nel campo li chiamiamo semplicemente cablaggi. E' la soluzione più comoda e tutti la capiscono.
> Si usano, anche se raramente, forme come "cavo connettorizzato", "cavo cablato"... Ma cablaggio è più veloce anche se, in realtà, è un termine generico che parte dal cavo singolo completato da un capicorda da 0.005 €, fino a cavi di alimentazione molto costosi, o assemblaggi di vari cavi multipolari e singoli che completano una parte di una macchina, apparecchiatura ecc.
> Normalmente, ma su questo mi limito al mio campo specificamente, "personalizzato" non fa riferimento alla lunghezza ma ad altri dettagli tecnici.


_*Ciao allegroepitaffio!*

Sono pienamente d'accordo con te sull'uso settoriale del termine "cablaggio", come da mio *post#2.*

Confermo che  la "personalizzazione" è in funzione della specifica tecnica del contractor e non solo della lunghezza del cablato. 
Ad esempio i trefoli di un cavo possono variare da 1 a 91 nello stesso cavo. Nel caso di cavo a trefoli concentrici  si ha un numero simmetrico di fili (1+6+12+18+24+30). 
Il cavo potrà avere la seguente disponibilità di fili 7, 19, 37, 61 o 91. Configurazioni possibili:  (1+6) = 7, (1+6+12) = 19, (1+6+12+18) = 37, (1+6+12+18+24) = 61 e (1+6+12+18+24+30) = 91 conduttori.

Ho visto cablare chilometrii di cavi, in decine di cantieri,   per trasmissione digitale differenziale con protocolli SCADA, Modbus, Profibus, HART, in ambiente di processi chimici industriali EIA/TIA-422 ed EIA/TIA-485. Nonchè ho seguito i cablaggi di cavi a fibre ottiche in sistemi ridondanti con PLC e/o PIC o di ripetizione di segnali analogici e digitali [(decode-and-forward (DF)].

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## A User

@ allegroepitaffio
Vediamo se ho capito bene. Stai parlando di più cavi multipolari o singoli (con capicorda) che confluiscono in un unico connettore o in più connettori. Questo sì che è un cablaggio, ossia un sistema di cavi. Ovviamente, un sistema di questo di questo tipo, deve essere testato per vedere se rispetta i parametri tecnici di progetto.
@ altri
È inutile continuare ad insistere sulla parola solo. Io solo non l'ho mai scritto, né mai l'ho pensato. Nella citazione da me riportata, la lunghezza è la prima ad essere citata, quindi la prima in ordine di importanza (nel caso di un cavo singolo, non nel caso di un cablaggio) . E poi un conto è realizzare cavi e cablaggi in azienda, un altro è realizzare cablaggi in cantiere.
Le immagini postate da Mary sono, chiaramente, dei cavi, non dei cablaggi.


----------



## Benzene

A User said:


> @ allegroepitaffio
> Vediamo se ho capito bene. Stai parlando di più cavi multipolari o singoli (con capicorda) che confluiscono in un unico connettore o in più connettori. Questo sì che è un cablaggio, ossia un sistema di cavi. Ovviamente, un sistema di questo di questo tipo, deve essere testato per vedere se rispetta i parametri tecnici di progetto.
> @ altri
> È inutile continuare ad insistere sulla parola solo. Io solo non l'ho mai scritto, né mai l'ho pensato. Nella citazione da me riportata, la lunghezza è la prima ad essere citata, quindi la prima in ordine di importanza (nel caso di un cavo singolo, non nel caso di un cablaggio) . E poi un conto è realizzare cavi e cablaggi in azienda, un altro è realizzare cablaggi in cantiere.


_*Ciao A User!*

Il *solo* del mio post #16 non era evidenziato per te. So benissimo che non lo hai mai scritto!

Comunque ti garantisco che gli addetti ai lavori, sia in azienda di produzione sia in cantiere, usano il termine "cablaggio".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## A User

Benzene said:


> Comunque ti garantisco che gli addetti ai lavori, sia in azienda di produzione sia in cantiere, usano il termine "cablaggio".


Su questo, e su tutto il resto non posso che darti ragione, visto che il lavoro non parte dal cavo singolo, ma dalla matassa.


----------



## allegroepitaffio

A User said:


> @ allegroepitaffio
> Vediamo se ho capito bene. Stai parlando di più cavi multipolari o singoli (con capicorda) che confluiscono in un unico connettore o in più connettori. Questo sì che è un cablaggio, ossia un sistema di cavi. Ovviamente, un sistema di questo di questo tipo, deve essere testato per vedere se rispetta i parametri tecnici di progetto.
> @ altri
> È inutile continuare ad insistere sulla parola solo. Io solo non l'ho mai scritto, né mai l'ho pensato. Nella citazione da me riportata, la lunghezza è la prima ad essere citata, quindi la prima in ordine di importanza (nel caso di un cavo singolo, non nel caso di un cablaggio) . E poi un conto è realizzare cavi e cablaggi in azienda, un altro è realizzare cablaggi in cantiere.
> Le immagini postate da Mary sono, chiaramente, dei cavi, non dei cablaggi.



In realtà, le immagini che ha postato Mary sono proprio ciò che chiamiamo cablaggio. Il punto è che un quadrista chiama cablaggio, impropriamente lo ammetto, anche il singolo conduttore capicordato che va da un morsetto ad un altro. 
In questo momento ho in produzione dei cavi di segnale ed alimentazione per motori elettrici che si possono vagamente assimilare al primo di quelli mostrati da Mary che chiamiamo comunque cablaggi (il suo monta dei connettori a standard militare mentre noi lavoriamo principalmente con connettori di altro tipo anche se sempre "circolari") ed allo stesso modo chiamavamo anche dei fasci di cavi singoli e multipolari che, capicordati o connettorizzati a modino, finivano dentro dei tornelli. Un rebelòt, quest'ultimo
L'uso del termine cablaggio è molto generico ma ha il vantaggio che tutti lo capiscono, almeno nel mio campo e, mi par di capire, in quello di Benzene che un paio di cavi li ha decisamente visti!!
Mi dice invece mio fratello che nel gergo dei forum di audiofili il temine in uso è effettivamente "cavo" anche se connettorizzato. Viene differenziato da "di alimentazione", "di segnale" ecc. Altro campo altra terminologia.
Infine, effettivamente il prodotto va testato, se vuoi fare un buon lavoro. Il nostro tester ci è costato come un'utilitaria (sigh!!).


----------



## A User

Nulla da eccepire. Una fotografia esatta di quello che accade.
Se (tu) dovessi tradurre questo concetto (#20) in Inglese, useresti "cable assembly"(cavo multipolare con connettori) o "wiring"?


----------



## allegroepitaffio

A User said:


> Nulla da eccepire. Una fotografia esatta di quello che accade.
> Se (tu) dovessi tradurre questo concetto (#20) in Inglese, useresti "cable assembly"(cavo multipolare con connettori) o "wiring"?



Normalmente usiamo "cable assembly".


----------



## A User

allegroepitaffio said:


> ho in produzione dei cavi di segnale ed alimentazione per motori elettrici che si possono vagamente assimilare al primo di quelli mostrati da Mary che chiamiamo comunque cablaggi


Ho fatto una ricerca tramite immagine della prima foto postata da Mary.
Un vendor lo chiama: Control Cable Assembly 10M Wire Feeders.
L'azienda produttrice, o per meglio dire la casa madre:  Control Cable, Wire Feeder Control Cable.
Viene prodotto nelle misure standard: 10ft-25ft-50ft-100ft. Nelle versioni più lunghe viene denominato _Extension._ "_Control Cable Extension - Male 14 pin to Female 14 pin - 50 ft (15.2 m)_"
 Anche in Inglese la definizione è variabile.


----------



## london calling

Benzene said:


> _
> Comunque ti garantisco che gli addetti ai lavori, sia in azienda di produzione sia in cantiere, usano il termine "cablaggio"._


Concordo. Come sai lavoro nel campo dell'ingegneria ferroviaria. Parliamo di 'cablaggi'.


----------



## allegroepitaffio

A User said:


> Ho fatto una ricerca tramite immagine della prima foto postata da Mary.
> Un vendor lo chiama: Control Cable Assembly 10M Wire Feeders.
> L'azienda produttrice, o per meglio dire la casa madre:  Control Cable, Wire Feeder Control Cable.
> Viene prodotto nelle misure standard: 10ft-25ft-50ft-100ft. Nelle versioni più lunghe viene denominato _Extension._ "_Control Cable Extension - Male 14 pin to Female 14 pin - 50 ft (15.2 m)_"
> Anche in Inglese la definizione è variabile.



Non conosco il prodotto che Mary ha postato direttamente, parlo del primo, ma è effettivamente quello che noi chiamiamo "extension". Praticamente una prolunga, lo stesso concetto della prolunga che si attacca all'aspirapolvere se il cavo non è lungo a sufficienza. Se guardi il connettore a destra, ha contatti femmina ed è filettato esternamente mentre quello a sinistra è maschio ed ha la ghiera filettata internamente, tutti i necessari crismi per una prolunga. 
Per avere un esempio puoi fare una ricerca dei due codici 6FX8002-2CA31 e 6FX8002-2CA34, il primo risultato che salta fuori per entrambi (ho usato Google per l'occasione) rimanda al sito della Siemens. Sono entrambi dei "cable assembly" ma il primo è un normale cavo per encoder che può essere utilizzato da solo, va dal motore al quadro elettrico, il secondo è il suo "extension" che può servire, per es. per rendere modulare una macchina e semplificarne il trasporto e montaggio quando la consegni al cliente finale.
Ribadisco comunque che si tratta di termini che usiamo nel mio campo, in altri può essere diverso.


----------



## puli_dog

Ciao!
Visto che ho appena finito di preparare un po' di cavi anch'io, saldando dei malefici connettori (SCSI 36 pin alta densità per la cronaca, e gli 'addetti ai lavori' capiranno che adesso ho gli occhi incrociati ) mi rilasso un poco e provo a dire la mia... 
Mi pare che ci stiamo intestardendo nel voler tradurre una espressione, "assembly", che pur essendo di prassi e usatissima in inglese (e se guardate bene la trovate, con l'abbreviazione "assy", non solo su cavi "cablati" ma in migliaia di altri posti, su schede, apparecchiature, prodotti finiti, tutto ciò che è _frutto di un montaggio_...) in italiano invece... proprio non si usa!
Nel caso dei cavi ad esempio, ci sono due possibilità:
1) Se ci si riferisce al cavo non ancora assemblato, cioè al cavo in bobina, lo si chiama cavo 'tizio' dove _tizio_ sono le sue caratteristiche (elettriche, meccaniche ecc.)
2) È un cavo _assemblato/cablato_, e allora si chiama col nome della funzione a cui assolve, o delle terminazioni di cui è fornito, eventualmente aggiungendo le sue caratteristiche specifiche, come ad es. cavo RJ45 cat. C, cavo VGA-HDMI 3 metri, prolunga USB-A/USB-C eccetera eccetera.
Ma in nessun negozio, fisico o virtuale, troverete fra le centinaia di cavi disponibili uno che sia definito "assemblato" o "cablato"...
Il fatto stesso che il cavo venga descritto sulla confezione riferendosi ai connettori con cui è terminato, contiene già implicitamente l'informazione che il cavo è un 'assembly', è il frutto di un cablaggio. Non occorre, e non si usa dire "cavo assemblato/cablato".
Tutt'al più, proprio se si vuole precisare si può dire "cavo di interconnessione _caio_" e tutti capiranno che si tratta di qualcosa che qualcuno ha già assemblato per noi, facendosi venire gli occhi storti...


----------



## london calling

Assembly (ASSY) in inglese si traduce spesso con 'assieme' (es. cab door assy = assieme porta conducente: parlo dei treni che costruiamo, ovviamente). 

In questo caso, come dici tu, si tratta di un 'cablaggio'. Mai sentito dire qui in azienda 'cavo assemblato' o simile....


----------



## puli_dog

london calling said:


> in inglese si traduce spesso con 'assieme'


Sì, era la prima proposta che volevo fare, ma non la trovavo in effetti molto calzante se riferita ai cavi...
Comunque anche "cablaggio" secondo me è una indicazione ridondante e superflua, nel caso di cavi già 'preparati', a meno che non si voglia porre l'accento sulla specifica operazione o modalità di cablaggio.
Altrimenti secondo me, come dicevo, è sufficiente la definizione della funzione del cavo o della tipologia di terminazioni per intendere già chiaramente che il cavo è (pre)cablato...


----------



## rocknrollelena

Grazie mille ragazzi, per i vostri contributi, soprattutto di addetti al settore! Ho imparato cose sui cavi che mai avrei immaginato!!! 

Nel mio testo è solo un riferimento a un lavoro passato di un personaggio, nel contesto di un libro di psicologia della comunicazione, quindi non è questione di vita o di morte indicare i dettagli corretti, ciononostante mi fido soprattutto di allegroepitaffio, benzene e puli_dog e li chiamerò

"*cablaggi personalizzati ad alta frequenza*".

Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## A User

puli_dog said:


> "cablaggio" secondo me è una indicazione ridondante e superflua, nel caso di cavi già 'preparati'



In sintonia. La parola "cablaggio", che è la contrazione di "assemblaggio di cavi" proficuamente utilizzata da chi realizza reti e infrastrutture, o la vendita da aziende ad aziende per indicare un sottosistema di cavi che va a sua volta assemblato alla macchina, ha un uso legittimo in quel caso.
Quando si tratta invece di prodotti finiti venduti a privati, è giusto quello che tu dici: "…_è sufficiente la definizione della funzione del cavo e della tipologia di terminazioni_…"
Non mi sognerei mai di chiedere ad un negoziante "un assemblato", se volessi un cavo tripolare (fase, neutro, terra) corredato di spina e di presa (_Schuko o non)_.

@ L.C. Per sottosistema intendo un insieme di elementi che uniti formano un gruppo completo, da unire (assemblare) successivamente al corpo principale. Il "sottosistema porta conducente" soddisfa questi requisiti ed è perciò un assemblato.
Non mi meraviglia affatto se in azienda non hai mai sentito parlare di cavi assemblati. Se avete bisogno di un cavo assemblato, comprate il cavo e ve lo assemblate da soli; se avete bisogno di un gruppo di cavi preassemblati, li potete ordinare da un fornitore, che li chiama cablaggi.


----------



## london calling

A User said:


> @ L.C. Per sottosistema intendo un insieme di elementi che uniti formano un gruppo completo, da unire (assemblare) successivamente al corpo principale. Il "sottosistema porta conducente" soddisfa questi requisiti ed è perciò un assemblato.
> Non mi meraviglia affatto se in azienda non hai mai sentito parlare di cavi assemblati. Se avete bisogno di un cavo assemblato, comprate il cavo e ve lo assemblate da soli; se avete bisogno di un gruppo di cavi preassemblati, li potete ordinare da un fornitore, che li chiama cablaggi.


Da noi quello che tu chiami 'sottosistema' si dice 'sott'assieme' (ogni azienda ha il proprio gergo: ho idea che questa parola non la trovi nei dizionari). E sul fatto che il nostro 'assieme (assembly) porta conducente' sia un assemblato non c'è dubbio: ho passato diverse ore a bordo di uno dei nostri veicoli per la regolazione delle porte (già montate, evidentemente) insieme con il fornitore, con i disegni in mano!

Confermo anche che compriamo o il solo cavo che viene tagliato su misura e oppure compriamo i cablaggi belli e fatti. Per me le foto riportate in alto sono di cablaggi.


----------



## A User

Cito esattamente i termini usati dall'azienda produttrice nel post #12 e faccio un esempio.
La differenza tra un "_preconfigured standard cable assembly_" e un "_custom cable assembly_" è la stessa che esiste, mutatis mutandis, tra un "_PC pre-assemblato_" (bell'e pronto) e un "_PC assemblato_" (tutti i componenti scelti dall'acquirente). In questo caso PC "_assemblato_" è sinonimo di PC "_personalizzato_".
 Il significato di "_assemblato_" in Italiano non è univoco: può riassumere il concetto di "_custom_", come nel caso dei PC, o in altri casi può rappresentare un gruppo pre-montato esattamente come in Inglese Assembly (ASSY) indica un pre-assemblato, nel senso di un assemblato prima, a parte.


----------



## Odysseus54

A User said:


> In sintonia. La parola "cablaggio", che è la contrazione di "assemblaggio di cavi" proficuamente utilizzata da chi realizza reti e infrastrutture, o la vendita da aziende ad aziende per indicare un sottosistema di cavi che va a sua volta assemblato alla macchina, ha un uso legittimo in quel caso.
> Quando si tratta invece di prodotti finiti venduti a privati, è giusto quello che tu dici: "…_è sufficiente la definizione della funzione del cavo e della tipologia di terminazioni_…"
> Non mi sognerei mai di chiedere ad un negoziante "un assemblato", se volessi un cavo tripolare (fase, neutro, terra) corredato di spina e di presa (_Schuko o non)_.



Tornando all'origine, la frase incriminata legge : *"custom high-frequency cable assemblies*".  

Non si tratta di cavi standard, ma di prodotti realizzati su specifiche del cliente.

Sul termine 'cablaggio', il Treccani la vede cosi' :

cablàggio s. m. [dal fr. _câblage_; v. cablare]. – 1. In elettrotecnica, disposizione dei fili conduttori che collegano i componenti di un apparecchio o di un impianto, effettuata in modo da riunire su tratti in comune il maggior numero possibile di fili, quasi a costituire una sorta di cavo multipolare. 

(notare l'etimologia, che non ha nulla a che vedere con contrazioni o altro) 

Alla fine, mi pare che 'cablaggi' sia una soluzione forse piu' adatta - 'cavi personalizzati' mi sembrerebbe limitante perche' un 'cavo' e' solo un cavo, non comprende i terminali.

Ma poi, veramente alla fine, direi che il contributo dei settoristi (non credevo che la maggioranza dei forumisti si occupassero di cavi e cablaggi - that's fascinating!) taglia la testa al toro.


----------



## allegroepitaffio

Una curiosità. Un mio conoscente in Spagna, quando mi chiede dei cablaggi, usa il termine "harnessing cable".
Effettivamente anche WR riporta la traduzione "cablaggio" per "harness" anche se non inteso come il prodotto che noi realizziamo; mi resta da capire come mai la forma in "ing".

@Odysseus54 sembra strano anche a me il fatto che sottolinei ma se ci fai caso siamo circondati di cavi, dalla lavatrice all'automobile, le linee telefoniche, senza contare i macchinari, attrezzature ecc.  Per dirne una curiosa io fornisco un cliente che fa macchine per il taglio del formaggio con gli ultrasuoni!!


----------



## london calling

allegroepitaffio said:


> Una curiosità. Un mio conoscente in Spagna, quando mi chiede dei cablaggi, usa il termine "harnessing cable".
> Effettivamente anche WR riporta la traduzione "cablaggio" per "harness" anche se non inteso come il prodotto che noi realizziamo; mi resta da capire come mai la forma in "ing".


I think you mean cable harnessing.


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> I think you mean cable harnessing.



D'accordo, LC. Direi lo stesso.

Phil


----------



## allegroepitaffio

london calling said:


> I think you mean cable harnessing.


I was going by memory and had not time to check old mails. Likely I was wrong.
Coming from a UK website I guess it has much more sense than our lingo. And Lapp Group is quite something in our field. 
If I have understood cable harnessing is referred to a complex system that may include multiple wires or/and cables. My partner in Spain was writing about a single cable with connectors, which is what we wrongly call "cablaggio".
Anyway I don't think there is a simple and unique solution, the Lapp website itself gives more than one possible way to call it. Too many different fields with their own lingo. 
Thank you!


----------

